# tiheä / taaja / sankka



## Gavril

Which would you choose for these sentences?
_
Miten tiheä / taaja / sankka kirja -- minun on vienyt viikkoja lopettamaan vain sadan sivun!

Pidän __tiheästä / taajasta / sankasta__ keitosta.

Sumu on liian __tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ meidän näkemään.

On niin __tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ lunta tänään että aurankin on vaikea päästä sen läpi.

On niin __tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ lunta tänään että autotkin jäivät lumen alla.

Kääntöpiirin alueella on yleensä __tiheämpi / taajampi / sankampi väestö kuin napapiireiden alueella.


_Hyvää (yhdysvaltalaista) kiitospäivää


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> Which would you choose for these sentences?
> _
> Miten tiheä / taaja / sankka kirja -- minun on vienyt viikkoja lopettamaan vain sadan sivun!_


A book that has many pages is usually called "paksu kirja"; if, on  the other hand, one were referring to the font size being small (while  the book may have fewer or more pages), a different expression would be  necessary.

(EDIT: I realized your example isn't about the amount of pages, after all, but rather about a difficulty of reading the book for either a small font size or some other reason. (I wasn't thinking too logically!) If there's an English equivalent for what you meant I sure would like to hear about it.)

If an expression of the nature, "What a thick book! ..." were used, it could be translated as follows:
1. "Tämäpä on paksu kirja!"
2. "Onpa tämä paksu kirja!"
3. "Jopas tässä kirjassa on (paljon) sivuja!"
4. "Kylläpä tässä kirjassa on paljon sivuja!"

As for the latter part of the sentence:
1. "-- minulta on mennyt viikkoja vain sadan sivun lukemiseen!"
2. "-- sadan sivun lukeminen vei minulta viikkoja!"
3. "-- minulta meni viikkoja, että sain edes sata sivua luettua!"
4. "-- kesti monta viikkoa, että sain edes sata sivua luettua!"
5. "-- kesti monta viikkoa ennen kuin pääsin (edes) sadannelle sivulle!"
The verb "lukea" is used in examples #1...#4. The verb "lopettaa" isn't always a good translation for "to finish".
(EDIT: #2 corrected. Originally it was "-- minulta vei viikkoja vain sadan sivun lukemiseen!", which I found ungrammatical.)

_



			Pidän
		
Click to expand...

_


> _tiheästä / taajasta / sankasta__ keitosta._


Using a word like "sakea" here, would seem more natural:
1. "Pidän sakeasta keitosta."
(EDIT:
2. "Pidän paksusta keitosta." -- (As per suggestion by sakvaka; see next post.))
_



			Sumu on liian
		
Click to expand...

_


> _tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ meidän näkemään_


"Tiheää" or "sankkaa" both can be used.
1. "Sumu on liian tiheää; emme näe mitään."
2. "Sumu on liian tiheää, jotta voisimme nähdä (eteemme tms.)."
3. "Me emme näe (mitään, eteemme jne.) sankan sumun takia."

_



			On niin
		
Click to expand...

_


> _tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ lunta tänään että aurankin on vaikea päästä sen läpi._


"Taaja" doesn't sound like the proper adjective in this context. "Sankka" sounds better to me.
Instead of the construction "on +_adjective_+ lunta", I would suggest "lumi on +_adjective_" as a more idiomatic alternative. That being said, the first construction doesn't sound impossible, or even particularly odd. (EDIT: As an afterthought, the original sentence -- "On niin sankkaa lunta tänään että aurankin on vaikea päästä sen läpi." -- sounds indeed fairly idiomatic; I wasn't expecting this and got confused. In fact, it now sounds even better to me than the following 2 examples.)
1. "Lumi on niin sankkaa, että aurankin on vaikea päästä sen läpi."
The partitive for "vaikea" could also be used here; however, to me, it sounds like a more colloquial expression.
2. "Lunta on (satanut) niin paljon/sankasti, että aurankin on vaikea päästä sen läpi."
(EDIT: Applicable in this context, "siitä läpi" is an alternative to "sen läpi".)

_



			On niin
		
Click to expand...

_


> _tiheää / taajaa / sankkaa__ lunta tänään että autotkin jäivät lumen alla._


1. "Lumi on tänään niin sankkaa, että autotkin jäivät sen/lumen alle."
1.1. "... että autotkin ovat jääneet sen alle."
2. "Lunta on tänään niin sankasti, että autotkin jäivät sen alle."
2.1. "...että autotkin ovat jääneet sen alle."
"Jäivät lumen alle" is correct.
While the perfect tense (1.1., 2.1.) is possible here, the past tense suits the context very well.
(EDIT: Like the previous one, the original construction is good (note, however, the difference between "alla" and "alle"): "On niin sankkaa lunta tänään että autotkin jäivät lumen alle.")

_



			Kääntöpiirin alueella on yleensä
		
Click to expand...

_


> _tiheämpi / taajampi / sankampi väestö kuin napapiireiden alueella._


The comparative forms "taajampi" and "sankampi" sound like they could be  in use in some dialects. (For example, some people actually say  "kivampi" instead of "kivempi".) "Taajempi" / "sankempi" might be  considered more "official" comparative forms for these adjectives.
"Napapiirien" is the correct genitive plural for "napapiiri".
From a stylistic/logical point of view, using either the singular for  both "kääntöpiiri" and "napapiiri", or the plural thereof, would seem more  accurate.
In other regards the sentence is correct; all the words "tiheämpi",  "taajempi", "sankempi" can be used ("sankempi", in my view, being the  least suited to an official/scientific type of text).


----------



## sakvaka

Minusta keitto on ja kastike ovat usein ennemmin _paksua_ kuin _sakeaa_. Vaikka onhan perunajauho eräs _sakeuttamisaine_.


----------



## Gavril

880320 said:


> A book that has many pages is usually called "paksu kirja"; if, on  the other hand, one were referring to the font size being small (while  the book may have fewer or more pages), a different expression would be  necessary.
> 
> (EDIT: I realized your example isn't about the amount of pages, after all, but rather about a difficulty of reading the book for either a small font size or some other reason. (I wasn't thinking too logically!) If there's an English equivalent for what you meant I sure would like to hear about it.)



The equivalent sentence in English would have been _What a dense book!_ In this case, _dense _means 



> *5. difficult to understand or follow because of being closely packed with ideas or complexities of style: a dense philosophical essay. *
> 
> (from dictionary.com)


In other words, the book is very hard to read regardless of how small the font is or how many pages there are. How would this meaning be translated in Finnish?

Olen oikein kiitollinen (tänään kun on kiitospäivä maassani) yksityiskohtaisesta vastauksestasi!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"*difficult to understand or follow because of being closely packed with ideas or complexities of style" = *vaikeatajuinenGOM


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Minusta keitto on ja kastike ovat usein ennemmin _paksua_ kuin _sakeaa_. Vaikka onhan perunajauho eräs _sakeuttamisaine_.



Mihin sinusta sopii _sakea_, jos ei keittoon tai kastikkeeseen?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mihin sinusta sopii _sakea_, jos ei keittoon tai kastikkeeseen?


_Sakea_ sopii ennen kaikkea sumuun mutta myös keittoon ja kastikkeeseen. "Rasvainen ja sakea, se on köyhän makea!"


----------

